# Best bit for tight fitting box joints?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I posted this question in my router ver1.0 (in the table forum) post but figured I would ask here also. 

Is there a style and or brand of bit that works best for tight fitting box joints. I just made my 1st box joints with an incra jig and whiteside ¼” spiral up cut bit. The fit is decent but a little loose. 










Any suggestions would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You got as good as bit as any Nick I think. I would look at your movement thru the jig when pushing it or your set up otherwise. Takes some practice from what I have heard. You say they are loose but they look good to me. Friction fit don't work though huh? I wonder if you tried it again with 2 pieces at a time versus all four. I doubt the bit is the reason though. I use the whitesides and have not had that problem with my OP but then again the OP box joint jigs are about the simplest to get a good fit on. 

Corey


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

gotcha. I'll try two at time verses 4 next time. I wonder if there is an "undersized" bit out there just for box joints...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Yep,,, Metric , and it comes with a Small hammer  LOL LOL

You got it just right , you need some room for the glue right ,,,.  the glue will act as a lub.water down the glue just a little bit and use a small brush to coat the parts...the best way I have found is put some glue in a jar lid and mix just a little bit of water with the glue, then brush it on/in the dovetails...

Have a spray bottle of water and white vinegar 50/50 mix ,spray the mix on the joints and wipe with a clean rag...this will remove the over flow of the glue and you will not have the Bloch show up at stain or finish time.


=========



====





Nickbee said:


> gotcha. I'll try two at time verses 4 next time. I wonder if there is an "undersized" bit out there just for box joints...


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

yup,, I guess I'll wait till I do a glue up and see how it turns out.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I use OP's spiral bit (upcut), and OP's box jig(s). They are simple to use, if need a tighter fit, as Bob would say, "use that fine adjusting tool". 

I know time wise, it's best to do 2-3 at a time. For myself, I simply just do 1 at a time.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I watched the incra box cut video again last night. The dude on there mentions that if your bit measures exactly ½”, 3/8”, etc your joint will most likely be slightly loose. Said some bit manufactures purposely machine their bits slightly smaller. Again this joint isn’t horrible, but it would be nice to tighten things up…


----------



## Ken D (May 20, 2007)

Nic,
Remember the scrap rule. Do a sample of the same kind of wood first. Make any adjustments and test until good.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Accurate set-up and one piece at a time solved all my problems Nick. and as Bj. said, there must be room for the glue. As a matter of interest, I can't see much wrong with you're joints as shown.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

oh ya the problem has been solved... My 90 deg fixture was not tight enough to the fence (nylon screws had to be adjusted) and I also stop the router after "cutting in" to a piece. I have not tried a box joint again but my dovetails came out great. 

Thanks!


----------

